# Use of QR Code on labels



## WVBees (Jun 10, 2011)

Anybody using QR codes on their honey labels to point to their website, phone number, honey recipes etc?
I am thinking of using one and am interested to know if there are any copyright issues/infringements etc?

Thanks


----------



## WPG (Mar 28, 2010)

The phone # already needs to be on the label.

You can add your website no problem.

There would be no copyright infringements because you can't create your own QR code, just like you can't create your own phone number.

What people would find when they go there is up to you, but you sign up and pay for the service and they provide you with your own master code for your company. You can have different levels of codes for each service type, product, etc.


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

Actually you can create your own QR codes for free. I did it for my business cards and do it at work all the time. My biz card QR points to my website URL (which needs updating badly), but you can also create them for phone numbers or email addresses. Here's a good link to a free generator: http://www.qrstuff.com/

K


----------



## Greensasquatch (Apr 7, 2012)

QR codes are just camera readable information similar to a bar code. As slipstrike pointed out anyone can make them and you do not need to pay for them, although many websites do charge to create them. Most commonly they contain a link to a website, or contact information.


----------



## WPG (Mar 28, 2010)

stripstrike said:


> Actually you can create your own QR codes for free. Here's a good link to a free generator: http://www.qrstuff.com/K



Free!? Cool!


But you still don't _create_ your own QR codes, you *can* acquire your own personal code, but someone else somewhere determines what it will be and that it is not a duplicate of someone elses somewhere in the world.

The codes are paid for by someone, the company who acquired the block of codes_(like the blocks of numbers that phone companies get to use)_ and then the user or the advertiser that the user is exposed to.


----------



## Greensasquatch (Apr 7, 2012)

As someone who has made QR codes, they are free.

You can create your own. They are simply a way of coding information. they don't' even require an internet connection to read. However, if the coded text happens to be a URL you will need to access the internet to view the webpage.

They are not like an internet address, phone number, or IP address. No registration or ownership is required. They require no license and the format is free for use.

Wikipedia has an excellent description of what they are:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QR_code

Don't mean to trample on your post WPG, just want to make sure the right information gets out there 

http://www.qurify.com/en/ is a nice easy one to encode a small block text.


----------



## WPG (Mar 28, 2010)

Trample all you want sasquatch of the north.

I apparantly have been given quite a load of fertilizer.

So you're saying a dozen people _could_ have the exact same code for 12 totally different things, or it is a language that a particular set of dots can say only one thing?


----------



## NW_Mark (Jan 23, 2012)

WPG said:


> Trample all you want sasquatch of the north.
> 
> I apparantly have been given quite a load of fertilizer.
> 
> So you're saying a dozen people _could_ have the exact same code for 12 totally different things, or it is a language that a particular set of dots can say only one thing?


Could you be thinking UPC barcodes?


----------



## Greensasquatch (Apr 7, 2012)

QR codes are simply encoded information. They convert a block of text/numbers into a 2D grid just like a bar-code is 1 dimensional (when read across anyway).

One code equals one thing, all the information is 'stored' in the QR code image. If someone had the same QR code, they would have the same information. QR codes have a limited amount of information you can store in them. the larger the grid, the more information.

The Wikipedia article really does does an excellent job of explaining it even if it's somewhat lengthy.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Google Red Laser and you can make your own for free







Maybe my code will show up


----------

